# Recomendations to Fuel my Inspiration?



## Ghost.X (May 15, 2007)

Any particular recommendations for a writer? I have read some Orson Scott Card and plan on reading more. I enjoy sf and fantasy, but I want to expand on the things I read. Any truly chilling books that I might read that can stimulate fear like a movie can? Like The Grudge or The Ring? I always wondered how a writer would write a fast paced action scene. Any good kung-fu books out there?


----------



## Stewart (May 16, 2007)

As a bit of an aside, how about _The Sailor Who Fell From Grace With The Sea_ by Yukio Mishima? It has a grim finale that may be to your tastes.


----------



## riversource (May 16, 2007)

For fantasy i'd recommend a trilogy of books by Garth Nix: Sabriel, Lirael and Abhorsen. They're about necromancers etc. absolutely fantastic and with some pretty fast paced battles etc.

Also, the have the creepiest avatar i've seen yet.:shock:


----------



## Stewart (May 17, 2007)

Ghost.X said:
			
		

> I enjoy sf and fantasy, but I want to expand on the things I read.





			
				riversource said:
			
		

> For fantasy i'd recommend...


Okay, so what part of the original post did you not quite get?


----------



## ruksak (May 17, 2007)

Try some Haruki Murakami - The Wind Up Bird Chronicles is a good start to something new and wonderfully surreal.


----------



## Rahvin (May 17, 2007)

What about James Herbert? Some weird stuff in there...


----------



## bluromantic (May 21, 2007)

I know this is absolutely the most cliched advice out there, but start reading classics... however boring & unstimulating of fear they may seem.  People shouldn't just focus on one genre.  How could you be a writer?! and be completely ignorant of Shakespeare?! 

For example:
- Jane Austen (kind of scary b/c all the women always think about marriage)
- Lord of the Flies (this was kind of scary, I suppose)
- Great Gatsby
- The Iliad
- Shakespeare (he's so scary good)
- Wuthering Heights (kind of scary, b/c of the revenge)
- Dickens 
- Lolita (Humbert Humbert is a pedophile.  frightening.)
- Catch-22
- Catcher in the Rye (kind of scary, b/c the protagonist is loco)
- etc.


----------



## Ghost.X (Jul 17, 2007)

I read much Edgar Allan Poe, Shakespeare and had written an essay on Lord of The Flies. But I'll be sure to look in to those other ones.


----------



## red lantern (Jul 17, 2007)

riversource said:


> Also, you the have the creepiest avatar i've seen yet.:shock:



I agree with riversource its scary, good but scary and I like the Devil Jin in your sig

Try Robin Hobb's assassin's apprentice series (were beasts, assassins sorcery, lust and psychosis and more poisons than you can poke a stick at included)


----------



## Edgewise (Jul 17, 2007)

Scary?  I know I throw this particular title around a bit to much, but "1984" is frightening in a realistic way...by which I mean the world the protaganist lives in, the experiences he goes through, and the potential for such a world to develop.


----------

